

NASA photo captures strange bright light coming out of Mars - vrepsys
http://www.chron.com/news/strange-weird/article/NASA-photo-captures-strange-bright-light-coming-5382677.php

======
thret
Left Nav Cam vs Right Nav Cam images. Taken at same time, same direction, only
one shows the white spot.

[http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/?rawid=NLB_44979...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/?rawid=NLB_449790582EDR_F0310000NCAM00262M_&s=589)
vs
[http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/?rawid=NRB_44979...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/?rawid=NRB_449790582EDR_F0310000NCAM00262M_&s=589)

Browse everything else here:
[http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/﻿](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/﻿)

------
clef
Mm they say it's a hit from cosmic rays.
[http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-04-08/life-on-mars-
light...](http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-04-08/life-on-mars-lights-in-
nasa-pictures-explained/)

Thanks for the post anyways. I believe it's an NSA outpost sponsored by
Facebook (or is it the other way around) :)

